

RIP Steve Jobs. RIP Apple. - mattslight
http://postdesk.com/blog/rip-steve-jobs-rip-apple

======
samengland
I shouldn't think we'll see changes in the next couple of years really other
than in the the manner of PR/presentation (as we already have with Tim Cooks
frankly lackluster performance) - Steve will have had oversight of everything
coming out in the next 2 years or so but obviously not the final polish -
again it's a debating point

Also there's the fact that has he left some of his 'DNA' with Apple - has he
set the company up in a good position to succeed after he is gone, or is this
simply not something Steves can truly do? Was Apple too personal to Steve? Is
it even possible to define what made Steve Jobs the person he is and in turn
what really made Apple a success?

~~~
brackin
Tim Cook must have known that Steve's death was imminent, it would've been
hard to present a keynote which Steve would normally do in a situation like
this.

------
ditados
This reads like misinformed linkbait. Just the right amount of empathy to get
you to the naysaying, and then ignorance of what Tim Cook did for the company
in the last 14 years.

~~~
brackin
I agree, it's written as if the iPhone 4S was developed since Steve left, when
in reality he would have been a major cog in the device. Tim Cook has done so
much, he was CEO of Apple while steve was away before and the company was
fine. Releasing some of their best products with some of the best sales. He
changed the supply chain which is one reason the iPad has been so successful
as they can build a high quality product at a price the competition can't
beat.

Jonny Ive especially shows how important each member of the team was at Apple,
steve jobs helped put in place this vision with Tim Cook will instill for
years to come.

I find it slightly disrespectful to him that they would post this hours after
his death was announced.

~~~
mattslight
Lets face it Tim Cook is no Steve Jobs when it comes to presenting. How do you
explain Apple's dip between 1986 to 1996 which coincided with Steve absence?

~~~
brackin
That's a bad example, they had a bad leader and didn't believe in Steve so
completely changed Apple's model, structure and vision. This time it's totally
different, Tim Cook has been at the forefront in the last few years, without
him the iPad especially (Looks like it could be their most popular product
ever, eventually) was all thanks to his deals.

Steve put an amazing team around him like Jonny Ive, it's a very different
situation not to then. The company was already on the rocks then, today it's
not.

------
userulluipeste
"...a clear sign that Apple was Steve and Steve was Apple"???

------
lucasmcc90
great article to Jobs

